# What do you wear under your helmet?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I just got a Smith Variant and kind of worried about spots where wind can hit my head and face. Just wondering if people usually wear a toque or a liner under their helmets? 
I kind of thought it would be best to have nothing underneath but I don't really have any helmet experience.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It is my understanding that you don't want to wear anything thicker than one of those thin, skull cap type hats underneath the helmet. Anything thick like a fleece or knit cap/toque can compromise the fit and thereby reduce the level of protection. 

I have always worn a bandana tied around my noodle. (...As old as I am, Im sure ppl think Im covering up bald,) but that's not it. I do this to help with sweat absorption/dispersal, it keeps it from soaking the helmet liner and running down my face, into my goggles etc. It's very thin and doesn't effect the fit of my helmet as far as I can tell.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Facemask and buff, but nothing under the helmet. I'll close the vent if it's -20°C.


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

I think most people don't wear anything underneath their helmet. There are a couple good reasons for this.

1. The effectiveness of a helmet is predicated on the assumption that it will be directly in contact with your head. Most helmet manufacturers will tell you not to wear anything under your helmet.

2. Helmets are pretty darn warm already. The vents in most helmets won't allow enough airflow to actually make your head cold. If you're wearing Goggles, then your eyes and upper face will be protected, and then you can just get a neck warmer or one of those bandana type things to cover your lower face and neck.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing most of the time, if it gets real cold once or twice a year ill wear my UA cold gear hood. Its really thin and you dont notice it.
UA ColdGear® Hood | 1223223 | Under Armour US


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't worn anything under my helmet yet, for the same reasons stated above. If I start having a problem with sweat running down my face, I'll wear a thin headband under it, like I do under my fencing mask... for the same reason. Sweat in eyes is unfun.

PS. I also have a Smith Variant. Love it to bits. Not literally


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm, ya I figured a spandex type liner thing would be the max. I'm just hoping the spot in between the side of my goggles and helmet, sort of lower side of forehead will not feel any cold wind blowing on it. Also where my side burns would be is way more exposed than I'm used to from wearing toques. I guess my first ride will tell.
Anyway, thanks guys.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

i wear a neff beanie and my oakley goggles. haha


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I wear a neoprene baclava


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

i am wearing a face mask, but it is OCR brand, one of those full face mask head and face, even in the coldest temps, I am extremely warm
<-just like you see on the left


----------

